# Cutting Amazon Sword plantlets?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, about two weeks ago my amazon sword surprised me and started sending up two shoots toward the surface. Shortly thereafter each node on the shoots started growing leaves. Now some of these nodes have roots coming off of them. Of course it's the lower ones that have the more developed roots and some of the top ones have no roots yet.

So the question is...when can I start snipping to have new plants?

Thanks,
Mike

p.s. My Anubias Barteri has a flower ready to open up as well (First time it's done this for me). Related?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I usually wait untill the plantlet has 4-5 leaves and is about four inches tall. You could probably do it sooner than that without troubles.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks. I want to actually get rid of this plant but was thinking it might be more profitable to keep the plantlets before I send it off to a friend.


----------

